# Labor Day Trip with Capt. Delynn



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

I've been reading reports of Delynn's charters as long as I've been down here, and I finally got to fish with him this Labor Day. 

It all started with a few phone calls where Delynn was very professional and looking to set expectations at the right level. It can't be easy living up to the reports - honestly we just wanted to have a day of fishing somewhere new and learn a few tricks from the 'fish whisperer'.

Met at 6 at FWB Marina to load up the grady with my other buddies, including TMass from the forum/Hot Spots and Capt Delynn. Off to make bait - now I haven't found bait very readily lately - and the water was muddy as hell. Delynn rolls up on some spots, without even using the sounder and we catch a live well full of a mixed bag of baits. Amazing part 1. Now on to the spots... Delynn explains he wants to run 60 miles to catch big jacks and I start getting nervous about fuel and oil - but off we head. Seas were quartering us badly and even in the 10000lb grady we're getting beaten up...After 20 miles in an hour we drop the curtains and decide for some closer spots. Another hour and change and we are on the spots... Batter, bruised, but seas are calming and we're well past the storms.

Then the catching began. My first two fish were Gags over 25...Double, triple hookups on all sides. It was far from non-stop but it was steady. Moved about half dozen times within 10 miles and continued on to catch the Reel Unnecessary's first limit of grouper, with gags, reds and scamp. Added to the mix were a king, almaco, banded rudder, huge mingos and the most frighteningly large white porgies I've ever seen. Encountered a couple of beasts that rocked us, a half dozen sharks and a some beer while we were out there. Seas calmed out and we worked our way home... 2.5 hours later Delynn is filleting at the dock and we're scrubbing off the carnage. 

I can't really say enough about the trip. Delynn cares about fishing *hard* and cares about whether you have a good time. I have learned to void all my expectations on fishing trips - and I certainly didn't expect I'd be posting a report like I've read many times before. Sure glad I am though.

Anyways, thanks for a great trip Capt. and fellow members, don't hesitate to hire him. Me and the guys fish like hell outta my boat yet I have so much to learn.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Sound like it was a good trip


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Good looking box of fish and it sounds like you learn a lot also. Hard to beat a day like that.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Excellent report my man...I hope one day to fish on a boat with him as well.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice box of different species. now ya gotta figure out what to eat first!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

nothing like a good day bottom bumping.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice report Phil, glad to see some pics, hated to miss it.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice report and pics Phil, can't go wrong w/ Capt D.

Jimmy


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:wallbash::wallbash:I knew better than to open another post about Capt D :wallbash::wallbash:

Nothing to see here but pain and punishment from the sideline...:notworthy:

Thanks for posting :thumbsup:


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats on your nice catch. those are some super nice grouper there and fishing with Capt. Delynn is for sure on my bucket list.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice catch Phil. You said you guys had a good catch but that looks better than just good.:thumbup: When it cools off we will plan a trip out.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow Phil, Thank you very much for all the wonderful comments. Not sure I did much to get them, but thank you! 

It was a fun day for me as well. Nothing better than fishing with some good people. Made some new friends that day and look forward to fishing with them in the future. If I can ever do anything for you, just say the word. Thanks again buddy. Good luck and tight lights.


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey all, thanks for the comments. It was one to remember for sure. If any of I are thinking about fishing with captain d, get off your arse and do it. I've been thinking about it for a year or so... After this trip I couldn't imagine what the heck I've been waiting for.

The only problem now is my crew is gonna be looking at me like im chopped liver. Ha ha...


----------



## D35 (Jun 29, 2011)

philthefish said:


> Hey all, thanks for the comments. It was one to remember for sure. If any of I are thinking about fishing with captain d, get off your arse and do it. I've been thinking about it for a year or so... After this trip I couldn't imagine what the heck I've been waiting for.
> 
> The only problem now is my crew is gonna be looking at me like im chopped liver. Ha ha...


 
Great Report, and Congrats on a good mess of fish!!!:thumbsup:......... Over the past two years I have fished with Capt. Delynn three times, maybe four. He has never let me down. I learn something new each time I am out with him and anytime I need any advice when I'm not fishing with him, he helps out. If you are thinking about fishing with him, STOP. Call him up today and setup a trip! He will not disappoint. 

Great job guys!!!!:thumbup:

Dimitri


----------

